# Jag & BMW



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

A few snaps of my brother's Jag and the 745.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

No offense, but do you keep your brothers car around just to make your car look even better?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

beautiful pix!!!!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL I should post pics of my cousins friends father who owns a ferrari.. :rofl:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

Slam the 7. It'll look 100x better!!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice little family you have there.  The nav screen seems a bit low on the Jag. On our cars you don't have to change your eye position too much to see it, but much more so on those.


----------

